# Hostel Life??



## faiza_33 (Jan 28, 2016)

hey guys! 

I am going to be living in a girls hostel most likely in one of islamabad's or Lahore's med colleges. Im just really curious to what life is like over there, I am a foreign student. I know a lot about dorms in like USA and Canada you know, its like having your own apartment almost but i have noo idea about pakistan. Like you know how much freedom there is in girls hostels, is there a curfew, whats its like for visitors, would u recomend having my own transportation, whats the general food like, the hostel facilities, is there always a power outage, hot water, do you guys get time to roam around, shop, do stuff, visit your class mates house, do you have to be in ur room at a certain time like do the check ,you know stuff like that, the little but imporant things!  I really really hope you guys give your input and share you experiences in hostels, boys are welcome as well  Im not like planning to sneak out and go wild or anything im just really curious haha:woot:


----------

